# Just for a moment...



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

she was here. I walked past the couch on my way to the bedroom and I "heard" her get down to follow me. Instead of ignoring it as my imagination, I went back. For a moment, I felt her there looking at me as if to ask "what fun thing are we getting ready to do?"

just for a moment if felt better. This is a really hard morning...maybe that's why she came to me. Dan says he's heard her too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You both have received a very very special gift, treasure it. 

Penny is telling you she's right here with you by your side and she knew you needed her this morning.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

This is the only place I can say things like this and have it understood. 

I spent some time picturing her at the front door. She liked to lay on the rug and watch out the door. It felt so good to remember her HERE instead of remembering her MISSING from here. I need to keep her close to me.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Have you seen the movie Ghost with Patrick Swayze? She is there watching over you and loving you as always and always will be when you need her


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so glad Penny gave you a sign that she is still with you. It is comforting isn't it?

I used to hear Toby as well, getting off the loveseat, rolling around on the floor. I have not heard him in a while - I really need another sign from him.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It is amazing. It's been a while. Today is particularly painful because we were talking about how great Penny was. And how she didn't start out 'being Penny'. She grew into that over time. Crying and remembering. 

Last night I thought I was doing better. This morning...not so much.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

That's beautiful.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

If not another single person in his whole earth believed you were visited by her, I would believe it because similar thing happened to me and my family didn't believe me ...at first. But others here have had things happen and know they do.

You maybe have read this story before as I have posted it a couple of times over the years. But in case you haven't, here is my story.

We got littermates Hunter and KayCee in Oct. 1999 after losing our first golden Scooter, to heart attack at age 5 in Aug. They were both just soloving, so sweet, loved the grand babies, loved us, loved each other. Yet there were a lot of differences. Hunter was the bolder one and when I started walking them on leashes as must puppies, he would "lead the way" while KayCee stayed almost under foot. If he got a sticker bur, he sat down and pulled it out and was ready to go. She sat down and lifted paw waiting for me to removed the bur.

As they grew, they both loved to be on the sofa with me. KayCee preferred to lay at my feet and LOVED to lick on my feet and legs. Hunter preferred to crowed in and be "on my head" and he preferred to lick on my face and arms. Her tongue was narrow and fairly dry and she licked with slow long licks. Hunter--well that big wide, slobbery tongue was like a wet lasagna noodle flopping around. At night Kase slept down by my feet and Hunter had to sleep up by me, and always where he could see my face. If I turned over, he would cross over me to be on my "face side". Sometimes I would wake with the feeling of being wached and by the bright light of the clock and neighbors patio light, I could see him sitting on the floor watching me. I was to close to the edge of the bed for him to be on that side of me, so he would just be on the floor watching. I would move up, he would hop in bed.

That was how it was until I made that fatal decision to change his heart worm protection from the monthly pill to the 6 month injection, ProHeart6. It killed him at age 4 years 2 months. I started researching it (had never used a computer before and had to go to tiny local library to learn how to use one and to use it) and I found story after story after story of dogs who had been killed or developed very bad reactions to ProHeart6. 

And I totally blamed myself ...I HAD KILLED MY PRCIOUS HUNTER. If only I had not deicded to switch to the "easier form of HQW protection for him (He wasa picky eater, only eating dog food not really liking human food or flavor pills). If only I had thought to research it first. If only, if only, if only. In 8 months time I lost 40 pounds. I was obsessed with warning folks what could happen, warning them to research it, obsessed with trying to make Fort Dodge they needed to do something. I sent Fort Dodge copy after copy after copy of the stories I found on the web, of e-mails I had gotten with horror stories like mine. I joined forums and told his story and would be asked to come to others. I can't remember them all, but one was a poodle forum in Australia, one a lab forum in Canada, several all breed,etc. I even got my own computer. I felt if I saved one life it was worth it. And I did hear from some who decided against it and felt I saved their dog from death. Of course, we will never know. But the thing is, I felt I had to do. I did not say, as I was leagally suppose to that "in my opinion ProHeart6 killed Hunter", I flat out said it did kill him. I knew in my heart that it di. Even my vet knew it.

I had a tee shirt made up with Hunter's picture on the front and over the picture HE GOT PROHEART 6 and under the picture AND HE DIED. On the back, with the "mom's" permission I put a picture of the border collie, Bandit, who had died in Wis. the very same day as Hunter died here in Texas of ProHeart6 reaction--24 straight hours of no stop seizures except when totally knocked out. Normal drugs did not work. I wore that shirt any time I was going to be in a crowd and I carried notes with addy's to be checked out--like dogsadversereactions.com, started by one who almost lost her pug, thepetguardian.com started by one who lost 2 and almost lost her 3rd to it. When people stopped me about my shirt, I gave them the info.

Okay, that sets the background. Now, one night I was woke up by Hunter. He always woke me the same way, licking the back of my neck (I sleep on side or back) and filling my ear with slobber, getting the nape of my neck slobbery wet. It was still dark and I thought "Well, he must really need to go bad to wake me up before light. " Then as I got fully awake I realized Hunter had been gone for 8 months. It was his littermate sister up by my head slobbering on my neck, in my ear, etc. KayCee who wanted to lick my feet and legs (she would even "pick" at my sox in winter til I took them off so she could lick my feet). KayCee with the almost dry narrow tongue, Kaycee who always had slow d3eliberate licks. But this night she was flopping her slobbery wet tongue all around my neck and ear, in my hair, etc.

And suddenly I knew without a doubt that it was Hunter using his littermate sister's body to let me know that he was fine, that he loved me as much as ever, that he knew I loved him as much as ever, and that he did not blame me for his death. I had been doing what I thought was the right thing. Fort Dodge KNEW all these dogs were dying (FDA made them pull PH^ 10 months after his death) and it was their fault, not mine. I had trust them and my vet, and he had trusted them.

Suddenly it was like a ton had been lifted off my shoulders. I was NOT to blame for his death and he had let me know in the only way he could. This was in June of 2004,. I wanted so much for him to "come back" to thru his sisters body, but he never did. Never again did she slobber on my neck, ear, face and hair. I guess that one most important time was all that was allowed. And I guess it was enough because it removed all my guilt and even tho I still spread the word (still do), still warned everyone I could, I did not stay in a "funk" and my family decided Hunter HAD paid me a visit. I started eating and lseeping better, stopped losing weight, got back to laughing more, etc.

So Yes I know these things happen. I am not sure why they ony happen to some of us. First time I heart a story like this, I didn't believe it. Our insurance man and wife had lost their Dalmatian, Daisy and he said they would be watching TV and hear her scratching at the door and one would tell the other "it is your turn to let Daisy in (or out) and then realize she was gone. I had thought it was just grief talking, but after it happened to me, no it isn't, it is real.

A couple of footnotes--Even tho I had never tried to collect anything from Fort Dodge (not the suing type) they did end up paying about half of Hunter's $2300 vet bill anhd making a large donation in his anme to Texas A&M Vet school/hospital/research. The drug was off the market for 4 years being "reformulated" and came back with a ton of warnings on the label. The vets have to take a computer course before they are allowed to use it. The FDA just let them remove the warning not to give it for the first time to dogs over age 6. also since having to sign a consent form scared many clients away from using it, the FDA said this could be dropped--but I have read many times vets WERE NOT DOING THIS ANYWAY, having people sing. It is still on the warning lable not to give it to a dog with any kind of allergy, environmental or food. That covers a horde of our goldens doesn't it.

Another little not, until her death from cancer 4 1/2 years after Hunter, KayCee often laid on his grave in our back yard. I took pictures of her several times laying out there. They were so close and I think that my be how he was able to "use her body" to visit me.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't doubt that Hunter came back thru Kaycee, not for a moment.

I hadn't had any signs since those first few days. But today, it was very strong. And I have felt better since then. I even talked to her where she laid on the bed. I would go in there and stopped to scratch her hip for a minute or two and talk to 'baby girl'. Why stop?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny's Mom*



Penny's Mom said:


> I don't doubt that Hunter came back thru Kaycee, not for a moment.
> 
> I hadn't had any signs since those first few days. But today, it was very strong. And I have felt better since then. I even talked to her where she laid on the bed. I would go in there and stopped to scratch her hip for a minute or two and talk to 'baby girl'. Why stop?


I do BELIEVE that Penny is visiting, that she is with you and Dan always!
Keep envisioning her and keep talking to her.
I have had these experiences, too! Smooch used to lay in our Powder Room when I did my hair and makeup and when she went to the Bridge, Tonka, our Samoyed, started doing that. I took that as a sign from Smooch!


----------



## Carolyn Finn (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you for sharing that - I feel I am not alone. My husband and I were talking about Kolby last night (it has been 6 weeks today) and about the funny things he used to do. He would always eat "the good stuff" in his food dish (ok - we fed him steak, cheeseburgers, hot dogs, etc. - whatever we had for dinner) and then he would go back a couple of hours later and finish the dry food. But when he went back, he would eat it so fast and loudly that we used to laugh. Maggie, however, would just eat the good stuff and seldom the dry food. A little while later, Maggie got up and went over to her dish and did the exact same thing. She had never done that before. I have no doubt that Penny was there and I think my boy was here too. I still talk to him everyday too.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

You bet she visited you. Jorgee visited me, I heard the dog door slap when I know it was locked, I heard her nails on the floor, like always, when I was coming up the stairs. She visited me one morning before I got out of bed, it was so real, I thought I had dreamed that she passed, then I got up  But she was there, I could feel her and see her, she. was. there.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Penny knew that you needed to feel her presence. I definitely believe that! I'm so sorry this is a hard day. Grief comes in waves. Some of them feel like a tsunami. This is such a great and recent loss for you. It takes time to adjust and live with it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Part of what facilitates the 'visits' is opening my heart to it. To really REMEMBER her...the silky fur on her chest, the feel of her hips under the butt scratch she always loved. I expect the door will ease it's way closed...at least I don't have to slam it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You are very blessed to have had a visit. Like Deb and I were talking on FB, she's just behind the thin veil that separates us from forever. Hugs.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I think a lot of us have experienced what you did. A few days after Harley left, I woke up in the middle of the night -- I heard him bark just once. Occasionally he would sleep on the sofa and if he would sense something and get up and see a rabbit or something, he would bark, just one bark. It was too real to be a dream. I believe it was his spirit. My previous dog, Mikey, I would hear quite often -- the jingle of his collar and tags when he got up. I have Harley's ashes on my dresser in the bedroom and I have his basket of toys in the bedroom. I have always removed all toys etc after my dogs have died, but this time for whatever reason I have left a lot of his things around. He generally slept on the bed right next to me and I still say "Good Night Harley". Penny's visits are comforting and she wants you to know she is OK.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I lost Kyra June 3 of this year, I lost Buddy Aug. 16....yet even today, sitting at the computer and concentrating, I've reached over and physically felt them by my chair. I even know which one it is by the feel of the coat and the bone structure. Then I remember. I'm stepping over ghosts dogs in their favorite spots, I'm petting air and feeling their fur.....it's a comforting, yet sad realization every time.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Scout left us 3 weeks ago. Every day I beg for a sign or try my best to feel his presence. Nothing. I read here about all of your encounters and hear other stories, too. Yet he has not given me that special gift. It breaks my heart. I keep hoping. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Scout does not need to get your attention as he is already with you constantly in your thoughts and heart. Although... I bet he has sent you signs but you did not recognise it at the time.

It took 3 months before I recognised a sign. It came when I least expected it. I don't really need signs though as I know that Tia is with me and watching over me as she has always done. The core of our relationship has not changed even though I cannot physically feel her.

Scout is cheering you on and is watching over you as he always has been.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So glad you got a sign that Penny is still with you. She will never leave you Terry. I'm so sorry for your sadness. Embrace the signs...she loves you and will never leave you.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> This is the only place I can say things like this and have it understood.
> 
> I spent some time picturing her at the front door. She liked to lay on the rug and watch out the door. It felt so good to remember her HERE instead of remembering her MISSING from here. I need to keep her close to me.


We do understand. Hugs to you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We can't look for the signs...they look for us. Sit quietly in the dark, listen, remember and he will come to you. 

I "pet" her when I pass the couch, when I go in the bedroom and she'd be on the bed. She'd always look up to see if we were going someplace fun. I get in the car and ask "Ready Penny?" Her spirit is there even if her body isn't.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She will walk beside you when you need her .. 

I most often feel my silent partners in my vehicles or at certain spots in the woods. Silent footsteps they may now have, but when your heart hears those footsteps know they are truly there with you.


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

Penny's mom, that was so sweet & beautiful
She'll always be with you, but what a great feeling to really feel her presence!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She came back again last night. I dreamed she was laying on the floor next to the bed. I was so happy, I got up and was petting her when her dad came in and started petting her. The dream didn't end...it just faded away from there. It was a peaceful reunion, like she'd never been gone.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I love this. You are so sweet and I'm so happy you can picture Penny. I certainly feel the pain and emptiness.


----------

